# First Middleweight Ride of"21"



## Centurion (Mar 6, 2021)

Took the  62 American out for a few miles today, snow is starting to melt, still a little chilly. This bike is a great vintage rider, the 2 speed is more than sufficient to get me up hills and some pretty good flat speeds. Gotta get my hub figured out, if I put too much power on in high gear, it slips and locks into high, if I loosen the chain it works fine again? The old school Wald bars make it really comfortable, and the wider tires soak up these Michigan bumps. If it was warmer I would have been gone all day on it. Gotta love it, no cables, derailleurs simplicity.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes seems spring is going to break on time this year for a bunch of us. I live in upstate NY so were not out of the woods with occasional snow until after St.Patrick's day. I have seen it snow in May. Really nice bike, love the 2 speeds are those original fenders? Were they rolled smooth? Good luck


----------



## Centurion (Mar 7, 2021)

Fenders look original compared to my other 64 American, nice thick 60's sheet metal, chrome has some patina on the front but they're in nice shape, and do a good job keeping me clean through puddles. The horn works great, need a fender light and rear reflector. I rode this to work one day and parked it inside, it got a lot of attention


----------



## Tim s (Mar 8, 2021)

Very nice America, love the whitewalls. Tim


----------



## Centurion (Mar 8, 2021)

Tim s said:


> Very nice America, love the whitewalls. Tim



Thanks,

This is my "rider" vintage bike, someone did a mild resto on it, has the Kenda 26 X 2 X  1 3/4 tires, they ride nice over bumps and have decent speed, on a flat at my age I can sustain 17-20 MPH pace for a few miles, which is impressive for this relic. I have a set of 26 X 1 X 1 3/4 I may try, which will probably be faster but a little rougher ride ( I suspect these may be the factory size?).  I definitely like the 2 speed, I'm getting better at managing it and it's becoming second nature shifting. Did 5 miles on it after work, these will get your legs in shape for sure.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 8, 2021)

Centurion said:


> 26 X 1 X 1 3/4




Will they fit on  a S-7 wheel? Are they vintage ?Would love to see a pic.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 8, 2021)

@Centurion Is your bike an American or a Deluxe America. Reason for asking is the chrome fenders. What kind of light does it take?
Thanks, Ed


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 8, 2021)

I think he is referring to the 26 x 1-3/4 tire. The skinnier Kenda version was a replacement and years ago they even had the Schwinn name on them. The Kenda 26 x 2 x 1-3/4 is pretty much identical in size with the Schwinn Westwinds. Here's a shot of the two Kenda tires and the new Fat F&R brick tread.


----------



## Centurion (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks


----------

